# SIS dma problem high cpu load.[Solved]

## tripxie

Hello, i have some problems with my home server.

Whenever i start copying files i get a high "wa" / "hi" in top (posted top output below)

I have been reading around for a while fund out that it seems that ppl have had problems with this before but not a soultion to my problem.

I kinda start losing hope on this one, all problems i have had during the 2 years i have been running gentoo i have solved with google and lots of patience but this has gotten me wondering if i can get solved ever.

Posted [/b]info i think can be of use to you.

>top 

top - 02:24:48 up 21:09,  2 users,  load average: 2.52, 1.36, 0.79

Tasks:  95 total,   3 running,  92 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 23.9% us, 15.0% sy,  0.0% ni,  0.0% id, 44.0% wa, 17.1% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:    500332k total,   493644k used,     6688k free,     1948k buffers

Swap:  3598552k total,      160k used,  3598392k free,   390644k cached

>hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    =  0 (off)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 64 (on)

 geometry     = 43800/16/63, sectors = 44150400, start = 0

>hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=IBM-DJNA-372200, FwRev=J71OA30K, SerialNo=GX0GXFH6584

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=34

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1966kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=44150400

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 *udma4

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-4 T13 1153D revision 17:  ATA/ATAPI-1 ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4

 * signifies the current active mode

>hdparm /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 multcount    =  0 (off)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 64 (on)

 geometry     = 38792/16/63, sectors = 39102336, start = 0

>hdparm -i /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Model=ST320413A, FwRev=3.53, SerialNo=6ED1186Y

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=1024kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=39102336

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1 ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4

 * signifies the current active mode

>lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 630 Host (rev 30)

00:00.1 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev d0)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS85C503/5513 (LPC Bridge)

00:01.1 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 84)

00:01.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07)

00:01.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:0e.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 630/730 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 21)

>dmesg

Linux version 2.6.16-hardened-r11 (root@Neova) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo Hardened 3.4.6-r2, ssp-3.4.6-1.0, pie-8.7.10)) #5 Thu Jan 11 05:12:08 CET 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001effc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001effc000 - 000000001efff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001efff000 - 000000001f000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

495MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 126972

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 122876 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

DMI 2.3 present.

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 1f000000:e0f80000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: /root=/dev/hda3 irqpoll

Misrouted IRQ fixup and polling support enabled

This may significantly impact system performance

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0384000 soft=c0383000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1302.970 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 500016k/507888k available (1853k kernel code, 7292k reserved, 166k data, 124k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2608.14 BogoMIPS (lpj=13040729)

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f1ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU                1300MHz stepping 01

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Using configuration type 1

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Uncovering SIS18 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=0)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Using IRQ router SIS [1039/0018] at 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Found IRQ 12 for device 0000:00:05.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 12 with 0000:00:01.1

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: e5800000-e5ffffff

  PREFETCH window: f0000000-feafffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

sis900.c: v1.08.09 Sep. 19 2005

PCI: Found IRQ 12 for device 0000:00:01.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 12 with 0000:00:05.0

0000:00:01.1: SiS 900 Internal MII PHY transceiver found at address 1.

0000:00:01.1: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd400, IRQ 12, 00:e0:18:6c:40:67.

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

NET: Registered protocol family 24

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp: pci dev 0000:00:0d.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139cp: pci dev 0000:00:0f.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0d.0 (0004 -> 0007)

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:01:00.0

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xdf80e000, 00:d0:70:01:53:4c, IRQ 11

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0f.0 (0004 -> 0007)

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

PCI: Assigned IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:0f.0

eth2: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xdf810000, 00:e0:4c:04:dc:c2, IRQ 9

eth2:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:00.1

SIS5513: chipset revision 208

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS630 ATA 100 (1st gen) controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd800-0xd807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd808-0xd80f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IBM-DJNA-372200, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST320413A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide1: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide1: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 44150400 sectors (22605 MB) w/1966KiB Cache, CHS=43800/16/63, UDMA(66)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/1024KiB Cache, CHS=38792/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes not supported

 hdb:<4>hdb: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x61

hdb: DMA timeout error

hdb: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

 hdb1

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_sil 0000:00:0e.0: version 0.9

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:0e.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:01.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:01.3

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xDF812080 ctl 0xDF81208A bmdma 0xDF812000 irq 5

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xDF8120C0 ctl 0xDF8120CA bmdma 0xDF812008 irq 5

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113)

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:746b 83:7f01 84:4023 85:7469 86:be01 87:4023 88:20ff

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA7, 312581808 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : sata_sil

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113)

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:746b 83:7f01 84:4023 85:7469 86:be01 87:4023 88:20ff

ata2: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA7, 312581808 sectors: LBA48

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : sata_sil

  Vendor: ATA       Model: SAMSUNG HD160JJ   Rev: ZM10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: SAMSUNG HD160JJ   Rev: ZM10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

SCSI device sdb: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:01.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:01.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:0e.0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:01.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:01.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:01.2: irq 5, io mem 0xe7000000

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:01.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:01.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:0e.0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:01.3: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:01.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:01.3: irq 5, io mem 0xe6800000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

NET: Registered protocol family 2

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (3967 buckets, 31736 max) - 232 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

ClusterIP Version 0.8 loaded successfully

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 124k freed

grsec: mount of proc to /proc by /bin/mount[mount:21428] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:14716] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of sysfs to /sys by /bin/mount[mount:16340] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:4710] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of udev to /dev by /bin/mount[mount:21026] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:13112] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

hdb: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x61

hdb: DMA timeout error

hdb: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x61

hdb: DMA timeout error

hdb: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: DMA disabled

ide0: reset: success

hdb: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x41

hdb: DMA timeout error

hdb: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

device-mapper: 4.5.0-ioctl (2005-10-04) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

grsec: mount of devpts to /dev/pts by /bin/mount[mount:16977] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:29692] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

grsec: mount of /dev/hda3 to / by /bin/mount[mount:17506] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:5215] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on dm-2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

grsec: mount of /dev/evms/backup to /mnt/backup by /bin/mount[mount:27552] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:16982] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on dm-9, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

grsec: mount of /dev/evms/tmp to /tmp by /bin/mount[mount:27552] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:16982] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of /dev/evms/tmp to /var/tmp by /bin/mount[mount:27552] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:16982] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on dm-5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

grsec: mount of /dev/evms/sdaa to /mnt/sda/ by /bin/mount[mount:27552] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:16982] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on dm-7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

grsec: mount of /dev/evms/sdbb to /mnt/sdb/ by /bin/mount[mount:27552] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:16982] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

grsec: mount of /dev/hdb1 to /home/torrentflux/ by /bin/mount[mount:27552] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:16982] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of none to /dev/shm by /bin/mount[mount:27552] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:16982] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of usbfs to /proc/bus/usb by /bin/mount[mount:25504] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:16982] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Adding 3598552k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3598552k

hda: Speed warnings UDMA 3/4/5 is not functional.

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth2: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

process `named' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT

hdb: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x61

hdb: DMA timeout error

hdb: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: DMA disabled

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_out_intr: status=0x50 { DriveReady SeekComplete }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_out_intr: status=0x50 { DriveReady SeekComplete }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_out_intr: status=0x50 { DriveReady SeekComplete }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

grsec: From 10.0.0.21: unmount of /dev/hdb1 by /bin/umount[umount:8675] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:6836] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

grsec: From 10.0.0.21: mount of /dev/hdb1 to /mnt/tmp/ by /bin/mount[mount:22978] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:6836] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

hda: task_out_intr: status=0x50 { DriveReady SeekComplete }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_out_intr: status=0x50 { DriveReady SeekComplete }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_out_intr: status=0x50 { DriveReady SeekComplete }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_out_intr: status=0x50 { DriveReady SeekComplete }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_out_intr: status=0x5a { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Index }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_out_intr: status=0x50 { DriveReady SeekComplete }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_out_intr: status=0x50 { DriveReady SeekComplete }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_out_intr: status=0x50 { DriveReady SeekComplete }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_out_intr: status=0x50 { DriveReady SeekComplete }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: irq timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide0: reset: success

grsec: From 10.0.0.21: unmount of /dev/hdb1 by /bin/umount[umount:22049] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:6836] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

grsec: From 10.0.0.21: mount of /dev/hdb1 to /home/torrentflux/ by /bin/mount[mount:3676] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:6836] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

hdb: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x41

hdb: DMA timeout error

hdb: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: no DRQ after issuing MULTWRITE

ide0: reset: success

hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }

ide: failed opcode was: 0xb0

hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }

ide: failed opcode was: 0xb0

hdb: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x61

hdb: DMA timeout error

hdb: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hda: dma_intr: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: DMA disabled

hdb: no DRQ after issuing MULTWRITE

ide0: reset: success

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.16-hardened-r11

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Block layer

#

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="deadline"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_1G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_100=y

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=100

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

# CONFIG_PM is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PD6729=m

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STEALTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_GETTIMEOFDAY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_CPU is not set

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=y

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_POLICE=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND is not set

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=y

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia Capabilities Port drivers

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Sound

#

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_RELAYFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2 is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING=y

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

#

# Security options

#

#

# PaX

#

CONFIG_PAX=y

#

# PaX Control

#

# CONFIG_PAX_SOFTMODE is not set

CONFIG_PAX_EI_PAX=y

CONFIG_PAX_PT_PAX_FLAGS=y

CONFIG_PAX_NO_ACL_FLAGS=y

# CONFIG_PAX_HAVE_ACL_FLAGS is not set

# CONFIG_PAX_HOOK_ACL_FLAGS is not set

#

# Non-executable pages

#

CONFIG_PAX_NOEXEC=y

CONFIG_PAX_PAGEEXEC=y

CONFIG_PAX_SEGMEXEC=y

# CONFIG_PAX_DEFAULT_PAGEEXEC is not set

CONFIG_PAX_DEFAULT_SEGMEXEC=y

CONFIG_PAX_EMUTRAMP=y

CONFIG_PAX_MPROTECT=y

# CONFIG_PAX_NOELFRELOCS is not set

# CONFIG_PAX_KERNEXEC is not set

#

# Address Space Layout Randomization

#

CONFIG_PAX_ASLR=y

CONFIG_PAX_RANDKSTACK=y

CONFIG_PAX_RANDUSTACK=y

CONFIG_PAX_RANDMMAP=y

CONFIG_PAX_NOVSYSCALL=y

#

# Grsecurity

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_LOW is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_MEDIUM is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_HIGH is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CUSTOM=y

#

# Address Space Protection

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_KMEM=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_IO=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_BRUTE=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_MODSTOP=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_HIDESYM=y

#

# Role Based Access Control Options

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_ACL_HIDEKERN=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_ACL_MAXTRIES=3

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_ACL_TIMEOUT=30

#

# Filesystem Protections

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_USER=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_ADD=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_LINK=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_PIVOT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_CHDIR=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_CHMOD=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_FCHDIR=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_MKNOD=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_SHMAT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_UNIX=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_FINDTASK=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_NICE=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_CAPS=y

#

# Kernel Auditing

#

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_AUDIT_GROUP is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_EXECLOG is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RESLOG is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_EXECLOG is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_AUDIT_CHDIR is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_AUDIT_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_AUDIT_IPC is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SIGNAL is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FORKFAIL is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_TIME is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_IPADDR=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_AUDIT_TEXTREL is not set

#

# Executable Protections

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_EXECVE=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SHM=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_DMESG=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RANDPID=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_TPE is not set

#

# Network Protections

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RANDNET=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SOCKET=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SOCKET_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SOCKET_CLIENT is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SOCKET_SERVER=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SOCKET_SERVER_GID=100

#

# Sysctl support

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SYSCTL_ON=y

#

# Logging Options

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FLOODTIME=10

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FLOODBURST=4

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SECLVL is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=yLast edited by tripxie on Tue Jan 16, 2007 5:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Katphish

Are the hard drives setup for Master/Slave or Cable Select?  Do you have good IDE cables?  How does the SMART (sys-apps/smartmontools)info look?

----------

## tripxie

Quite new 80 pins cables correctly installed, will try another later tonight.

I always use master/slave setup i had to mutch wierd shit with cable select.

smartctl -a /dev/hda

smartctl version 5.36 [i386-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     IBM Deskstar 25GP and 22GXP family

Device Model:     IBM-DJNA-372200

Serial Number:    GX0GXFH6584

Firmware Version: J71OA30K

User Capacity:    22,605,004,800 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   4

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-4 T13 1153D revision 17

Local Time is:    Fri Jan 12 14:25:01 2007 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity

                                        was never started.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 (2242) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x0b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        No Self-test supported.

                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        No Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x00) Error logging NOT supported.

                                        No General Purpose Logging support.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 5

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   100   073   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0005   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   151   100   024    Pre-fail  Always       -       374 (Average 488)

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       2760

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   005    Pre-fail  Always       -       18

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   100   100   067    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0005   100   100   020    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   097   097   000    Old_age   Always       -       25961

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       2272

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0020   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000a   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

230 Head_Amplitude          0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       4295294980

231 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   171   093   000    Old_age   Always       -       32

Warning: device does not support Error Logging

Error SMART Error Log Read failed: Input/output error

Smartctl: SMART Error Log Read Failed

Warning: device does not support Self Test Logging

Error SMART Error Self-Test Log Read failed: Input/output error

Smartctl: SMART Self Test Log Read Failed

Device does not support Selective Self Tests/Logging

smartctl -a /dev/hdb

smartctl version 5.36 [i386-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate U Series 5 family

Device Model:     ST320413A

Serial Number:    6ED1186Y

Firmware Version: 3.53

User Capacity:    20,020,396,032 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   4

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Fri Jan 12 14:23:54 2007 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82) Offline data collection activity

                                        was completed without error.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 ( 422) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x1b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        No Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        No General Purpose Logging support.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (  23) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000e   072   063   025    Old_age   Always       -       63064289

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0002   072   070   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       442

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0032   100   100   036    Old_age   Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000e   087   060   030    Old_age   Always       -       630654172

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   069   069   000    Old_age   Always       -       28005

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0012   100   100   097    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   099   099   020    Old_age   Always       -       1417

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   030   062   000    Old_age   Always       -       30

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   078   054   000    Old_age   Always       -       238033739

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   199   000    Old_age   Always       -       4

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0000   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

202 TA_Increase_Count       0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 2

        CR = Command Register [HEX]

        FR = Features Register [HEX]

        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

        ER = Error register [HEX]

        ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 2 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 25527 hours (1063 days + 15 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 00 c0 a6 54 f2  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x0254a6c0 = 39102144

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 07 c0 a6 54 f2 00      01:40:23.214  READ DMA

  e1 00 07 c0 a6 54 f2 00      01:40:23.214  IDLE IMMEDIATE

  c8 00 08 bf a6 54 f2 00      01:39:53.167  READ DMA

  20 00 08 00 00 00 f0 00      01:39:45.641  READ SECTOR(S)

  e1 00 07 01 00 00 f0 00      01:39:45.641  IDLE IMMEDIATE

Error 1 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 25525 hours (1063 days + 13 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 00 c0 a6 54 f2  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x0254a6c0 = 39102144

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 07 c0 a6 54 f2 00      00:20:36.089  READ DMA

  e1 00 07 c0 a6 54 f2 00      00:20:36.089  IDLE IMMEDIATE

  c8 00 08 bf a6 54 f2 00      00:20:06.047  READ DMA

  20 00 08 00 00 00 f0 00      00:19:59.147  READ SECTOR(S)

  e1 00 07 01 00 00 f0 00      00:19:59.147  IDLE IMMEDIATE

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%         0         -

Device does not support Selective Self Tests/Logging

----------

## tripxie

I just went down and changed the hdd cable in the server.

Still the same problem.

I cant help but think its a kernel bug.

----------

## tripxie

Still no progress, i tried to rekompile kernel with a few changes, removed power managment compleatly (read some place that it culd solve problems)

Shuld i throw this one away and take another ??

Edit: Just got a kernel panic (i assume it was this that caused it)

----------

## tripxie

Problem solved, i changed hdd and it works nicely after that.

----------

